# My Lurchers Hunting Tree Rats



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hears a few pics of my lurcher hunting squirels and my dh x marking the tree i did hit this one out of the tree but my dogs where on the other side of the tree and didn't see it fall then got up another tree and away it went


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice dogs


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> nice dogs


cheers pal


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice dogs Gafer, man that looks like a beautiful place to spend time hunting for supper!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

To my mind there is nothing quite so satisfying as working with a good dog. You are indeed a lucky man. All the best to you and your canine pals.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty dogs! What breed are they?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> nice dogs Gafer, man that looks like a beautiful place to spend time hunting for supper!


thanks pal its not over run but keeps the dogs on there toes


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> To my mind there is nothing quite so satisfying as working with a good dog. You are indeed a lucky man. All the best to you and your canine pals.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


you are spot on pal i love to work with my dogs its grate fun as well as the dogs geting out


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Pretty dogs! What breed are they?


they are lurchers buddy x breads the dark one is a dhxgh the lighter one is a dh x gh x collie x gh they are old traditional lurchers


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I looked up what lurches mean in Wikipedia. I understand now. I thought lurcher just meant hunting dog.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Ok, I looked up what lurches mean in Wikipedia. I understand now. I thought lurcher just meant hunting dog.


its a x bread of many dogs so ya can use the best bits of each breed in it they are used for hunting there are many vareiatons of lurchers i prefer the dh x's and beddlington terrier types but i all so have a bull x gh as well


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

really good looking lurchers there!! seem very well trained!! one day I hope to own one of these amazing dogs one day


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!

An you know it's true when a cat person says it


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful working dogs, Gafer.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Amazing looking dogs. But if I saw the dark one wonder up on me in the woods id soil myself lol. the way the camera captured it in first pic. But they look awesome


----------



## ikevin007 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice looking hunting partners you got there.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful dogs , i have a gh x collie x gh x staffy . She's only 4 months but im hoping to get her to hunt . She chases pidgeons and crows at the mo , she's yet to see a rabbit or squirrel though . How big are your dh lurchers ?


----------

